# Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)



## raptorrider (3. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Schwedenangler,

in der 3 Juliwoche möchte ich mit meiner Familie in die Nähe von Karlskrona nach Tving in Blekinge an einen kleinen Waldsee.
Der See heißt Kvarngölen und es befinden sich nur drei Ferienhäuser in der Nähe. Wir haben da ein kleines Ruderboot.
Kennt jemand vielleicht diesen See?
Ich möchte da gerne auf Hecht angeln und meinen 5 jährigen Sohn fürs Angeln begeistern.
Welche Tipps könnt Ihr mir für die Hechtangelei geben, da ich bisher auf diesem Gebiet ein blutiger Anfänger bin?

Beste Grüße 
raptorrider


----------



## Schwedenpeter (3. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej,  

gerade aus der Nähe von Karlskrona (Torsas) zurück lese ich deinen Beitrag.

Also:
Wenn es sich um einen kleinen Waldsee handelt, so müsste ich mich einmal bei meinen Nachbarn schlau machen, die kennen sich da nämlich gut aus. Generell sind die schwedischen Waldseen hervorragend besetzt mit
- Hecht
- Barsch
- Rotaugen
- u.v.m.

Du stellst eigentlich zwei Fragen, nämlich Tipps für das Hechtangeln und Zweitens wie du einem 5 jährigen das Angeln nahe bringen kannst.

Zum Hecht:
Effektiv wäre es mit dem Ruderboot über den See zu driften und mit Spinnangeln sein Glück zu versuchen. Ich persönlich bin ein absoluter Fan des Effzet-Blinkers. Dieser fängt eigentlich, wenn es etwas zu fangen gibt, immer. Sicher kommen Profis mit Jerkbaits, GuFi, Wobblern usw. Sicher fangen diese zum Teil besser, aber der Effzett ist immer eine Sicherheit und du benötigst nicht soviele verschiedene Köder. Desweiteren ist lediglich ein Drilling vorhanden, was das Lösen des Hakens vereinfacht.

Ob sich ein 5 jähriger jedoch für das aktive Angeln begeistern kann? Naja, wenn die Fische flott beißen sicher, aber ansonsten könnte es den Jungen auch die Laune verderben, daher folgender Tipp:

Versuche von einer guten Uferstelle aus eine Posenangel auszulegen mit Wurm bestückt. Das zieht oft den Barsch. Die Fische kannst du dann als Köderfisch für eine Hechtposenmontage (bitte mit zwei Drillingen arbeiten) nutzen.

Soviel in aller Kürze

Peter


----------



## Bastinki (3. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Zu deiner Frage: kleine Waldseen im Juli sind sehr warm - es wird schwer werden, große hechte zu fangen. Tendenziell in den morgen und Abendstunden. Wenn du deinen Sohn begeistern willst, nimm dir kleine Gummifische und Spinner mit und versuche es zwischen den Seerosen - dort stehen vermutlich viele kleine und auch fresswillige Hecht(lein). So ist es eine kurzweilige Angelei mit viel Fischkontakt.

Nun zu der zweiten Antwort vom Kollegen - du kommst gerade aus Blekinge zurück. Wo warst du denn? Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach Karlskrona an die Ostsee. Hast du da was drüber gehört?


----------



## Schwedenpeter (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*



Bastinki schrieb:


> (..)
> Nun zu der zweiten Antwort vom Kollegen - du kommst gerade aus Blekinge zurück. Wo warst du denn? Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach Karlskrona an die Ostsee. Hast du da was drüber gehört?


 
Hej,

natürlich habe ich etwas davon gehört - und dort auch geangelt.

Ich besitze seit einigen jahren eine kleine Stuga in Torsas, das befindet sich in Höhe von Berkvara 8ca. 35km nördlich Kralskrona. Mein Angelrevier sind die Schären rund um Karlskrona vom Boot aus (Quicksilver 410 mit 15Ps).

Ich hatte am Dienstag und am Donnerstag in den Schären geangelt. Dienstag rein auf Hecht für 2,5 Stunden, eigentlich ging es nur darum, mein Boot nach dem Winter erstmalig zu testen. Ergebnis: Schneider! Wassertemperatur ca 2,5 Grad.

Am Donnerstag lag die Wassertemperatur bei 3,5-4,5 Grad, also schnell warm werdend.
Ich angelte auf Hecht in den flacheren Buchten. Vielleicht kurz zu meiner Methode:
Ich befische die Stellen mit 25-30 Würfen mit einem Effzet-Blinker. bekomme ich keinen Kontakt, so fahre ich die nächste Bucht oder den nächsten Steinhaufen in den Schären an. Habe ich Kontakt, dann wähle ich entweder Jerkbait (aktuell eine gute Waffe) oder Wobbler (eher im Sommer).

Die Hechte sind recht träge, die Bisse jedoch kamen knüppelhart, wenn du dann einen Hecht provosiert hast. Größen bei mir min. 65cm und max 82 cm, gesamt 5 an der Zahl, alle schwimmen wieder.

Vor Stürko habe ich in dem etwas tieferen Wasser, ungefähr 300-500 vom Land entfernt, gute Dorsche gezogen. 

Der Hering ist noch nicht da, müsste aber in Kürze kommen. Wenn du dort bist, so wird sicher schon Hering zu finden sein. Ich angel dort bis Ende Juni/Anfang Juli auf Hering mit Erfolg. Solltest du Interesse haben, so fahre auf die Brücke zwischen Stüko/Tjürko, dort kannst du direkt hinter der Brücke parken. Auf der Steinaufschüttung (Brücke) suche dir ein nettes Plätzchen. Ein abnsoluter Hotspot für Heringe. Teilweise angelst du jedoch 1-2 Stunden ins Leere. Um zu testen ob die Heringe schon da sind zwei Möglichkeiten: 
1. Sind andere Angler vor Ort, dann angel.
2. Die Zeit zwischen 18:00-19:00 Uhr bringt Fisch, sofern der Hering schon da ist. Ich habe gerade in der Zeit die Hauptbeute an Hering gezogen.

Nun noch einen Tipp zu den Schären:
Solltest du mit einem Boot fahren, sei bitte nicht zu schnell, denn das Wasser ist tückisch. Du fährst mit 5-9m Tiefe und aus dem Nichts heraus kommt eine Steinpackung mitten im Wasser und unter deinem Kiel hast du nur noch 0,4 m Tiefe. Übrigend genau diese Plätze sind i.d.R. Ganzjahresspots für Hecht ;-)

Solltest du mehr Fragen haben, so melde dich einfach. Wohin fährst du denn genau? Fährst du alleine oder mit Familie. Sollte deine Frau nicht angeln, so habe ich auch einige gute Tagestipps für sie - und du kannst in Ruhe angeln, mit meiner Frau klappt das.

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## raptorrider (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hallo Schwedenpeter und Bastinki,

danke für Eure schnellen Antworten. Ich werde Eure Tipps beherzigen. Die Hechte müssen nicht gleich die Größten sein und es soll auch kein reiner Angelurlaub werden.
Ich möchte einfach ein paar schöne Drills haben und ab und zu am Abend etwas Fisch essen.
Auf welcher Höhe sollte ich die Köder anbieten und wie schnell?

Beste Grüße
raptorrider


----------



## norgefishmaster (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hallo an alle,

meine Schwester hat in der Nähe von Västervik ein Sommerhaus. Bin öfters dort oben, herrlichhhhh!!!. Am Haus liegt ein kleiner See ca. 4 ha. Fangen dort immer schöne Hechte zw. 60 und 75 cm. Ist die Familie bei, angeln wir mit Köfi die die Kinder vorher Stippen. Gehe ich mal alleine zum See, fahre ich mit dem Boot raus (rudern). Im Sommer war ein silberner
Spinner immer mein Favorit, im Herbst ein Storm Jerk bait.

Fahr hin und Du kommst nicht mehr von los!!!


----------



## Bastinki (5. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

@ raptorrider: Die Wassertiefe in den Buchten an Schilf oder Seerosen ist zwischen 50cm-2m. Dort wirst du aber vermutlich nichts größer als 60, maximal 70cm fangen. Ansonsten natürlich Abbruchkanten oder in Waldseen die tiefsten Stellen, was ohne Echolot aber kaum festzustellen ist. Unbedingt Tiefenkarte oder Infos von Einheimischen einholen!

@Schwedenpeter:

Ich fahre alleine für 2 Wochen hoch! Erste Woche bin ich unmittelbar in Karlskrona - der Ort heißt Sjötorp und liegt Luftlinie 2km östlich der Innenstadt. Bei google maps im ersten grünen Bereich. Hast du dafür spezielle Tipps zum Gewässer? Habe aber auch ein Boot mit 40PS! Mit den Steinen habe ich schon gehört!
Köder hab ich ausreichend (Jerkbait und Gummifisch bevorzugt). Echolot ist an Bord.

Womit hast du denn die Dorsche gefangen und worauf ist bei der Stellenwahl zu achten? Lohnt es auch in den inneren Schären oder sollte ich vor Sturkö raus auf die ostsee?Bin eigentlich reiner Hecht- und Zanderangler, daher keine Infos über Dorsch...aber zum essen will ich unbedingt welche fangen! Bin ja alleine, da fällt die Entnahme klein aus. Hecht kommt sowieso alles zurück. Hering habe ich kein Interesse.

Ich bin über alle Tipps bezüglich dieser region noch dankbar!

Grüße

Basti


----------



## Schwedenpeter (6. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Basti,

na denn, hier die ersten handfesten Infos:

Slippe dein Boot auf der kostenlosen Slipanlage des Campingplatzes Trummenäs ( http://www.trummenascamping.se/index.php )

Auf dieser Karte kannst du dir die Umgebung anschauen, wenn du den Link "Sjökarta" drückst, dann siehst du sogar die einzelnen Wassertiefen ;-)  :

http://kartor.eniro.se/m/psKAt

Noch einmal kurz zu der Slipanlage:
Innerhalb des Hafenbeckens geht eine ca 3 m breite Rampe sehr flach hinein. Sollte dein Boot zu groß sein, so nutze einfach die Rampe direkt an der Autobahn Karlskrona an der PREEM Tankstelle:
Blåportsgatan 1
371 42 Karlskrona, Sverige
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?rl...lt&ct=placepage-link&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQ4gkwAA

So, damit hast du dein Boot zuerst einmal im Wasser. Ich schreibe gleich mehr, hier kommt gerade irgendjemand in mein Büro, melde mich gleich wieder.

Peter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (6. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej,

weiter geht es. 

Dein Boot ist nun im Wasser, jetzt gilt es Fiosche zu finden. Zuerst, weil sehr simpel, zu deinen Dorsch.

Du fährst mit deinem Boot - egal ob ab PREEM oder Trummenäs, beides gleiche Entfernung - zwischen den Inseln Stürko - Tjürko durch die Brücke durch. Du fährst einfach geradeaus Richtung offene Ostsee und siehst auf der rechten Seite ein Warnkreuz vor einer Steinpackung (ACHTUNG: Dort ist es superflach, teilweise siehst du die Felsen aus dem Wasser ragen), halte dich noch links davon, dort dürfte es zwischen 6-10m tief sein. Kurz vor dir befindet sich nun ein Loch, die Tiefe liegt im Schnitt bei 20m. Achte auf dein Echolot, dort steht Dorsch!!!! Ein kleines Loch von fast 30m (!!!!) liegt in dieser Mulde, dort lässt du dich einfach rüberdriften und lässt deine Rute runter. Ich habe meine Hechtrute dafür sogar schon genutzt und lediglich ein anderes Vorfach benutzt. Köder: Einfaches Dorschvorfach fertig im Handel und als gewicht ein 150gr. Birnenblei. Ich nutze dort keinen Pilker, denn ersteinmal ist der nicht fängig und zum Zweiten besteht durch den haken die Gefahr eines Hängers (steiniger Grund). Dorsche zwischen 50-.90cm kannst du dort erwarten; Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Nun zum Hecht:

Hier hast du drei Möglichkeiten:
Die erste Variante nenne ich "Speed-Angeln". Hierfür nutze ich einfach eine Rute mit Effzett Blinker am Stahlvorfach. Ich fahre einzelne Inseln an, setze mein Boot kurz vor die Kante (einige Inseln fallen steil ab, andere ziehen sich ein Stückchen ins Wasser), wo die Tiefe ca 2,5-3 m beträgt. Von dort werfe ich meinen Blinker auf die Insel zu, so das der Köder max 1 m vor dem Ufer landet (bei steinigen Inseln werfe ich sogar an Land und ziehe den Blinker rein). Viele Bisse erfolgen im superflachen Wasser direkt am Ufer, die zweite Bissphase genau an der Kante. Den Blinker kurbel ich stumpf ins Boot zurück mit Tempo. Nach spätestens 5 Minuten oder 1 Hecht wechsel ich meinen Platz und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.

Die zweite Variante ist Entspannung pur:
Ich fahre in die einzelnen Buchten hinein und lasse mich driften. Geangelt wird nun mit Jerkbait an der Wasserobfläche, bzw. bis max. 1 m Tiefe. Geniße die Landschaft, die leichten Wellen und die schönen Drills.

Die dritte Variante:
Ich lasse mich außerhalb der Buchten über größere Wasserflächen driften mit Tiefen bis zu 4-5 m und angeln mit GuFi. Du wirst sehen, die Wasserstruktur ändern sich regelmässig und du wirst so auch Bereiche mit ca 1m Tiefe überfahren. beobachte in welchen Tiefen du fängst, kommen die Bisse vornehmlich im Flachen, so stelle um auf Variante 2.

Das sind meine 3 Topvarianten, andere funktionieren auch, man muss jedoch davon überzeugt sein und sich auch bei Beißflauten nicht beeindrucken lassen.

Nun wünsche3 ich dir ein dickes Petri Heil und hoffe, das dir meine Tipps ein wenig helfen konnten. Hast du noch Fragen, einfach fragen ;-)

Peter


----------



## Bastinki (6. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hey Schwedenpeter,

danke für die ausfürhlichen Infos. Leider habe ich kein eigenes Boot, es wird vom Vermieter gestellt.

Zum Doschangeln: Gibt es keine anderen Möglichkeiten, außer mit 150gr schweren Bleien? Habe dafür kaum Ausrüstung. Habe in paar Pilker und natürlich Gummifische und tieflaufende Wobbler. Stehen die Fische nur in Tiefen ab 20m oder gibt es auch welche, ähnlich dem Hechtfischen, an Abbruchkanten auf 10m Tiefe?

Zum Hecht: Buchten und Kanten sind klar - entweder driften oder kurz ausprobieren, ob überhaupt Fisch da ist. Bestimmte besonders erfolgreiche Gebiete kannst oder möchstest du nicht verraten? Gerne auch per PN. Die Region ist riesig und eine erste Anlaufstelle wären daher super. Klar findet man mit der zeit viel raus, aber gewisse Marschrouten sind sicher nicht verkehrt...


Danke

Basti


----------



## Schwedenpeter (6. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Basti,

ich scanne dir morgen eine Karte ein und würde sie dir gerne per Email schicken, da setze ich dir einige Kreuze bzgl. Angelstellen hin.

Statt Blei kannst du auch Pilker nehmen, du kannst dort die Haken abmontieren ;-)

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (7. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Basti,

deine Email geht im Laufe des Tages raus, hier aber noch ein super interessanter Link für dich (und alle, die in Blekinge angeln möchten):

http://www.karlskrona.se/Global/Upplev Karlskrona/Pdf filer/Fiskefakta 2008.pdf


Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (7. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hallo Peter,

bin Ende Mai auch ne Woche in der Gegend von Karlskrona und wollte auch mal die Schären besuchen zum Hechtangeln... Wie sehen den meine Chancen aus wenn ich von Land den Blinker fliegen lasse ???vielleicht auch evtl. auf ne Meerforelle ???  Hast du vielleicht auch nen Tip über, was Flüße oder Seen in der Umgebung von Karlskrona angeht....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (7. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Engelsplitter,

habe über deinen Beitrag schon einen tollen Link gesetzt mit einem Angelführer in Blekinge (also auch die Gegend um karlskrona mit Angabe wann welche Fische gut zu fangen sind, ebenso sind einige gute Plätze genannt). Gerne beantworte ich dir weiterführende Fragen dazu.

Deine Zeit ist super zum Angeln, du wirst noch Heringe fangen können (Brücke Stürko/Tjürko Abendzeit):







Gleichzeitig ist der Hornhecht vor Ort, beste Stelle vom Land aus wäre die Brücke nach Fäjo:






Dieser Fisch schmeckt am Besten geräuchert:






Als Filet kann man diese Delikatesse auch in Öl fritieren:






Den Hornhecht kannst du letztlich fast überall fangen.

Der Hecht steht im Mai auch noch sehr Ufernah und du wirst diesen von den einzelnen Plätzen auch gut befischen können. In karlskrona wäre z.B. die Insel Drägsjö empfehlenswert, aber bitte nicht direkt beim Campingplatz, sondern von dem dortigen Parkplatz aus zu Fuß an die Ostseite der Insel gehen (ist schöner und ruhiger ;-)  )


Die durchschnettliche Größe der Hechte sieht so aus:






Soviel in aller Kürze. Steht dir denn kein Boot zur Verfügung? Wenn nein, so gebe ich dir gerne Tipps für landplätze ;-)

Petri heil

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (7. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Hej,

das sind ja mal Auskünfte.... Ist zwar mein dritter Schwedentrip aber in Karlskrona war ich noch nicht.... Boot haben wir nicht, da wir eigentlich in der Nähe von Rodeby sind und da ein Haus an nem See mit Boot gemietet haben. Wie sind es den mit Boot mieten in Karlskrona aus ? und wenn ja wie teuer.... 
Wir fahren mit einem PKW mit vier Leuten, da ist nicht viel Platz für jede Menge Angelzeug, so daß wir uns auf jeweils 2 Ruten pro kopf zum Spinnangeln einigen mussten. Da bleibt dann kein Platz mehr für Heringsangeln und Montagen. Du musst überlegen das wir ja auch noch jede Menge Carlsberg auf der Fähre kaufen müssen und mit vier Paletten sind wir beim letzten mal nicht weit gekommen..... womit fängt man den Hornhechte ? aber das mit den Hechten hört sich Prima an... den Link mit dem Prospekt kannte ich schon und liegt schon ausgedruckt in meinen Schwedenunterlagen zum mitnehmen. Aber über ein paar gute Plätze in den Schären wäre ich schon dankbar.... Was ist den mit Mefos ??? realistische Chancen ???

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (7. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Namensvetter,

eben nur kurz:
Rodeby? Da liegt ein ausgeschriebener Angelsee direkt vor der Haustür. Vom Badestrand aus liegt rechts ein Schilfgürtel, der mir schon eine Menge Hechte zwischen 50-75cm beschert hat auf Effzet.

Dieser Blinker ist übrigens Gold wert in Schweden. Damit fängst du auch Hornis, vorausgesetzt, du hängst den Drilling ab, verlängerst diesen mit einer kleinen Schnur, so das der Drilling c 5cm hinter dem Blinker läuft (am Besten Seidenschnur im Angelladen kaufen und komplett ohne Haken fischen, funktioniert wunderbar).

Mieten von Booten? Mmh, das ist nicht ganz so einfach aufgrund der vielen Steine. Dragsjö Angelcamp und Campingplatz fallen mir dazu ein.

Du kannst dich auch von einem netten Guide führen lassen. Ich kenne dort einen netten, etwas älteren Kumpel, den ich kennenlernte, da ich mich durch ihn guiden ließ. Ich zahlte damals als Einzelkunde für 6,5 Std. inkl. Boot und allem drum und dran (selbst Angeln hätte er gestellt) 100,-- EUR! Wenn ihr als Gruppe geht, dann wird er euch bestimmt ein geiles Angebot machen und gute Plätze zeigen ;-)

Zum Hornhechtangeln könnt ihr eure Hechtruten ruhig nehmen, der Hornhecht ist nicht wählerisch ;-)

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (8. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej,

in der Nähe von Rodeby..... lt. Veranstalterhinweis 16 km entfernt... so wie ich das verstanden habe liegt unser Haus mit 3 anderen Häusern irgendwo in der Wildnis... aber das interessante ist wirklich das wir nur 20 Meter vom See auf der Terrasse sitzen können und unsere Hechtposen im Wasser noch sehen können.... 
Hier mal der Link : http://www.interchalet.com/detail.cfm?object_code=BLE046&bquick=true

Der Lyckebyan läuft an unserer Tür vorbei....habe aber recht wenig Infos bisher über das angeln dort gefunden. Was in unserem See drin ist kann ich auch nicht sagen. Hechte und Barsche gibt es aber überall....
Wir sind halt diesmal auch mal scharf auf was Salmoniediges.... für Abends auf den Grill... aber so ein Hornhecht macht sich bestimmt auch gut auf dem Grill....


----------



## Schwedenpeter (8. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hahaha, du bist nur 10 km von meinem Häuschen entfernt ;-)

Zum Lyckebean: Ein kostenpflichtiger Fluß mit Edelfischen, Sehr guter Fischbestand.

Mehr Infos am Montag, bin gerade in istanbul.

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

das schieß mal los #h


----------



## Schwedenpeter (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Engelsplitter,

hier nun einige Süßwasserseen mit Empfehlungen:

Der von mir genannte Badesee heißt Allsjön und liegt ca 3 km von euerm Haus entfernt. Hecht wie im Beitrag oben beschrieben.



Ein gut zugänglicher See wäre auf der Strecke karlskron-Sällerryd an der alten E22, der Fabbesjön. Du kannst direkt neben dem see parken, dann siehst du einen Steg, von dem man gut angeln kann:













Der See an euerm Haus ist sehr gut besetzt mit Hecht und Barsch!!! Also ruhig mit Pose und Wurm Barsche angeln und diese als Köfi nutzen, wenn ihr einmal nicht aktiv angeln möchtet. Der see bei euch ist leider schwer zugänglich, d.h. ihr kommt vom Haus zwar ran, könnt aber nicht um den See umherwander, sondern euer ANgelbereich ist immer ein wenig eingeengt, von daher ist eine KöFi Montage nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Wahl.

Hier einmal ein Blick auf deinen Haussee ;-) (aufgenommen von der Südspitze):











Zum Lyckeaborg:
Ein Fluß mit hervorragenden Regenbogenforellen. Tageskarte am dazugehörigen Forellenpuff kostet meines Wissen SEK 120,- (entspricht zwischen 11,- bis 13,- EUR je nach Kurs) und du kannst die Karte direkt vor Ort am Häuschen bezahlen (Personalien ausfüllen, Uhrzeit eintragen und mit Geld in einem Umschlag der bereitliegt in das Kästchen werfen. Entnahme 2 Fische pro Tag und Person).

Der Fluß selber ist Vereinsgewässer, da erhältst du ggf. auch am Forellenpuff Infos drüber. Ach ja: Geangelt nur mit Kunstköder.

Zum Hornhecht:

Ich beangel diesen mit einem einfachen Effzet und entfernten Drilling, stattdessen nutze ich einen Seidenfaden. Die Raspelzähne verfangen sich im faden und du kannst den Horni gut landen:





Angel und Rolle deine normale Hechtrute, ihr braucht also nichts an Extramaterial (außer die Fäden) mitzuschleppen.






Lasse ihn dir schmecken:






Ein sehr guter Platz ist die lange Steinschüttung zwischen Älmo und Hässlo (E22 westlich von Karlskrona). Ihr fahrt dort ca 15-20 Minuten hin. 

Hier typische Hechte aus den Schären:







Weitere Fragen? Schieß los, ich bin regelmässig am PC.

Petri heil

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Danke für die Infos....aber vor allem für die Fotos.... könntest mich noch mit ein paar Tips für Stellen in den Schären glücklich machen, wo man gut vom Ufer aus angeln kann. Und dann halt wie groß die Chance auf ne Meerforelle ist.... und ob ein Supermarkt auf unserer Hinreisestrecke liegt da wir auf der Hintour gerne für Abends uns noch was zum grillen organisieren möchten.

und natürlich kannste auch gerne noch Fotos weiter einstellen.... 

Gruß aus Köln

Pitter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej,


also zum Einkaufen:


*Maxi ICA Stormarknad* 

Verkövägen 5, 371 62 Lyckeby, Schweden

Liegt fast an der Autobahnausfahrt 64, sollte eigentlich eure Abfahrt sein. Von der Abfahrt biegt ihr jedoch statt nach rechts 8Richtung Rödeby/Växjö) links Richtung Karlskrona ab, im ersten Kreisel nach ca 200m weiter geradeaus Richtung Karlskrona und im Zweiten Kreis (nach weiteren 500m) die dritte Ausfahrt und dort siehst schon das Amiralencenter inkl. MAXI Ica.

http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...r=Karlskrona,+Sweden&cid=17484943716351172752

Nun zu den Küstenbereichen und Angelstellen vom ufer aus:

Auf Hornhecht, wie schon geschrieben, TOP Hässlo, aber auch die Brücke Stürko/Tjürko ist geil. letztere glänzt auch lange Zeit mit Hering.

Für Hecht kannst du auf Älmö (direkt vor der Brücke Hässlo) angeln. Zu empfeheln wäre hier Angeln mit Watthose (falls die ins Auto passt). Ach ja, so sieht es dort aus:

















Eine weitere gute Ufermöglich ist auf der Insel Fäjo (östlich von karlskrona). Direkt die Brücke, die zur Insel rüber führt, da kannst du vorne an Parken. So sieht es dort aus:






Von diesem Steg (beim Parkplatz geradeaus am Felsen weitergehen) kannst du auf Hecht angeln, es ist noch relativ flach. Von der Brücke aus gibt es eine schmale Rinne mit über 5 m Tiefe. Hecht ist da, aber der Barsch ist in Massen zu finden:



























Ach ja, hier auch einmal Hecht am Haken:






Und wenn ihr viel Glück habt, dann fangt ihr diesen hier:






(Sollte jetzt etwas größer sein).

Weitere gute Stelle wäre der Yttre Park (östlich Karlskrona. Barsch sehr gut, zu dieser Zeit auch guter Hechtbestand.

Nun noch ein Geheimtipp für Hecht und Mefo: Aspö. Von karlskrona fährt eine kostenmlose Fähre stündlich rüber, fahre dann mit dem Auto 'gen Süden und versuche ans wasser zu gelangen. Du siehst von dort die offene Ostsee und verführst vielleicht einige MeFo's vom Land aus. 

Nun noch einige Schärenimpressionen:











Nun muss ich wieder arbeiten, hoffe aber, es hat dir geholfen oder zumindestens den Mund wässerig gemacht.

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Danke für die tollen Infos.... sag mal... wann bist du den dieses Jahr da ??? Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen gehen...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej,

wir fahren Pfingsten rüber, feiern Midsommar in Schweden und kehren Anfang Juli zurück. Wahrscheinlich reisen wir dann die 2. Septemberwoche wieder rüber bis Anfang Oktober, dieser Termin steht zu 90% fest.

Hier noch ein Heißmacher:


----------



## engelspitter (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

auch nicht schlecht.... schade ...wir fahren über Fronleichnam.... werde aber auf jeden Fall berichten...dann will ich mal was angeben.... Meter Hecht aus der Mörrum


----------



## engelspitter (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

ach... Peter ...da lese ich ein paar Seiten vorher, dass du nem anderen Kollegen ne Karte mit Kreuzen von guten Stellen angeboten hast.... vielleicht könntest du mir die auch per Mail zukommen lassen... schicke dir mal meine E-Mail Adresse über PN....Danke


----------



## engelspitter (15. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Peter....was sind den das für Seidenfäden die du da für die Hornhechte nimmst ? Wo gibt es die den zu kaufen ??? Kennst du die Insel Sturkö ?? Soll auch recht Meeforellen trächtig sein


----------



## Schwedenpeter (15. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej,

zuerst zu den Fäden:
Ich denke, die gibt es in jedem Angelladen. Ich habe hier einmal den Link von dem Hersteller, der verweist auf Shops 
(An die ADMINS: Sollte dieser Link unerhlaubte Werbung sein bitte löschen):
http://www.silkekrogen.dk/uk-d/silkekrogen-D/index.htm

oder hier ein deutscher Händler:
http://www.dsangelsport.de/index.php?hornhechte

Zu Stürko:

ich hatte ja die Brücke Stürko/Tjürko als Angelplatz für Hering und ggf. Hornhecht empfohlen. Solltest du auf MeFo aus sein, so kannst du dort hinter der Brücke rechts parken und gehst die Wiese gegenüber dem Parkplatz runter und stiefelst bis ans Ende der Bucht. Watthose anziehen und rein ins Wasser - gute Chance auf kapitale Hechte und auch MeFo's. Aber Achtung: Auf der Wiese/wald können sich Kühe und Jungbullen herumtreiben.

Eine weitere Chance wäre am Ende der Insel zu angeln, am Anlieger mit Blick auf Karlskrona. Du kannst mit dem Auto bis zum Angelplatz fahren, der Platz befindet sich im Nordwestlichen Teil der Insel. Die Fangchancen dort sind jedoch nicht so gut wie bei dem vorigen Platz, aber es werden immer wieder stattliche Burschen gemeldet.

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## Mosmann (15. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hallo Schwedenpeter,

wir machen vom 11. bis 25.06.2011 in diesem Ferienhaus Urlaub:

http://www.interchalet.com/detail.cfm?object_code=ble028&bquick=true

Hast Du ein paar Tipps für diese Bucht bzw. die Schären südlich von Ronneby und vielleicht auch eine Karte mit guten Stellen?

Da wir zur gleichen Zeit in der Nähe im Urlaub sind, können wir uns vielleicht mal treffen?

Danke und Grüße
Mosmann


----------



## Schwedenpeter (15. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Mosmann,

da ich tatsächlich in der gleichen Zeit oben bin könnten wir uns treffen. 

Welche Fische möchtest du denn beangeln? Lese ich es richtig, so hat dein Häuschen kein Boot dabei. Nun, nicht weiter schlimm, aber das schränkt natürlich die Angelstellen gewaltig ein.

Hornhechtecke habe ich oben schon verraten, gerne nehme ich dich aber auch einmal mit in die Schären von karlskrona - die technik und die Platzwahl ist in deiner Gegend fast identisch ;-) Wir könnten uns dann kurz vorher per PN verabreden, ich gebe dir dann auch meine handynummer.

Für dein Angelvorhaben empfehle ich dir die Insel Hässlo, Brücke auf Horni und Hering (bis Juli dort zu fangen!!!!), beim Hafen auf Platte und Dorsch und vor der Brücke mit Watthose auf Hecht und verirrte MeFo's.

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## Mosmann (15. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hallo Peter,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ruderboot ist vorhanden beim Ferienhaus. Meinen E-Motor nehme ich mit... Einen Benzinmotor kann ich mieten.

Am liebsten möchte ich auf Hecht und Barsch angeln, eventuell Dorsch und Plattfisch. Hering?

Super mit dem Treffen! Machen wir so mit der PN. Gebe Dir natürlich auch meine Handynummer...

Petri Heil
Mosmann


----------



## engelspitter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

hmmmm.... in vier Wochen um die Zeit sitze ich jetzt vermutlich mit ner Dose am See oder beblinkere die Schären... Vorfreude ist schon was schönes


----------



## Der Tobi (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej, ... ich bin im Juni 2013 in Blekinge unterwegs und da ich mit einem Wohnmobil recht flexibel bin, würde ich mich sehr über Empfehlungen freuen. Wo könnten wir nen Boot und vor allem die Hechte bekommen? :vik:

Frohe Weihnachten übrigens ...


----------



## Fisch2 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hallo,
sind im April in der Nähe von Lyckeby.
Benötige noch Info´s zu Hechtstellen.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Tobi,
hej Fisch 2,

Lyckeby ist ja eigentlich "mein Hausbereich".

Ich fische auf Hecht in den Schären vor Karlskrona, im Juni empfehle ich die flachen Buchten. Nun gilt es natürlich zu wissen, welche Möglichkeiten liegen euch vor zum hechtangeln. Habt ihr ein Boot zur Verfügung?

Ich schreibe euch jetzt einmal kurz, wo ihr auch ohne Boot gut angeln könntet:

- Drägsjö: Watthose empfehlenswert, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich. An manchen Tagen jedoch könnt ihr dort machen was ihr wollt, dann geht rein gar nichts, an anderen Tagen sind 80-90er Hechte vom Ufer aus möglich.

- Die Brücke Hässlö bietet gute Möglichkeiten für Hecht, immer einen Versuch wert! Im Juni könntest du dort u.U. auch noch gute Hornis fangen.

- Buchten um die Brücke "Stürko / Tjürko". Parkt an der Brücke und geht in Richtung Süden an der Brücke vorbei (gegenüber des Hafens), dort in der Bucht könnt ihr mit Watthose ins Wasser. Wenn ihr Glück (und den richtigen Köder) habt, dann könnte u.U. auch eine MeFo kommen.

- Brücke nach Säljo ist perfekt für Hecht und Barsch.

Soviel in aller Kürze.

Ach ja, ich werde ab 08. Juni ebenfalls vor ort sein, ggf. könnte man sich dort treffen.

Peter


----------



## Fisch2 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hallo Schwedenpeter,
danke für die Antwort.
Uns steht ein Boot zur Verfügung.
Werden wohl die flacheren Bereiche zum Hechtangeln aufsuchen.
Werden ja im April dort sein, somit müsste in den flacheren Bereichen was geh´n.

Gruss,
Holger


----------



## Schwedenpeter (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hej Fisch 2,

gönne dir den Spaß und schipper einmal zur Gdynia Fähre, dort ist es möglich Hering zu angeln ;-) - sicher einmal eine tolle kulinarische Abwechslung.


Nun zu den markanten Hechtstellen um diese Jahreszeit (und wenn du möchtest mein Geheimtipp):
Angel mit einem EFFZETT Blinker und zwar wie folgt:
Fahre recht nahe an die kleineren Schäreninseln heran und lasse dich an ihnen vorbei driften. Werfe den Blinker ans Ufer (wenn dort Fels ist gerne auch darauf) und ziehe ihn dann schnell ein. Glaube mir, dich erwarten Überaschungen. Auf dem angehängten Bild siehst du eine der vielen hunderten Inseln im Hintergrund und direkt davor wurde dieser Hecht geblinkert.



Petri Heil


----------



## Fisch2 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Hi, Schwedenpeter,
kannst Du mir dort noch Hot Spots für Hecht nennen?

Gruss,


----------



## Schwedenpeter (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*



Fisch2 schrieb:


> Hi, Schwedenpeter,
> kannst Du mir dort noch Hot Spots für Hecht nennen?
> 
> Gruss,


 

Kontaktiere mich bitte per PN, ich möchte die Hot Spots nicht öffentlich bekannt geben. Bitte teile mir kurz mit wo ihr euer Boot liegen habt, bzw. slippen werdet, dann kann ich näher drauf eingehen. 
Antwort kann aber erst morgen erfolgen, da ich gleich außer Haus bin.

Peter


----------



## Albert. (1. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Blekinge (Südschweden)*

Zum Geburtstag wurde ich mit 1 Woche Schweden/Bekinge überrascht. Vom 7.9-14.9.13     Meine Frage: Ne Mefo an der Küste zu dieser Jahreszeit wäre schon echt Glückssache. Oder wie seht ihr das?   Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren.
Danke und Petri


----------

